# Apisto Borellii in my tank?



## AlmightyJoshaeus (May 2, 2013)

I've been looking into a showcase fish for my unheated 29 gallon, and A. borellii looks like a possible option - at least from a temperature and temperament perspective. However, what is their PH and TDS tolerance like? My water has a PH of 7.2 and a tds of about 173. If they would work from the perspective of water conditions, any tips on keeping them?


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

I wouldn't advise it since here is no heater. If you were to get one i would say go for it. Also are there any other tank mates?


----------



## AlmightyJoshaeus (May 2, 2013)

Yes...mostly danios and white cloud minnows, though there are also five platies.

I thought borellii would work from a temp perspective since they encounter similar changing conditions in the wild...they live towards the south of the apisto's range, so they have been collected - alive! - from 44 degree f water. The roughly twelve degree yearly temp variation in my tank (from about 63 in winter to 75 in summer) would be a simple feat in comparison.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I did some digging around and saw 68 degrees as a low end temp for these, and increasing up to 80 to get fish in breeding condition. I'd suggest signing up at Apistogramma.com and asking there.


----------



## AlmightyJoshaeus (May 2, 2013)

After checking some posts from aforementioned apistogramma.com, the temperature would definitely not be a problem...one member collected some fish from a pond at 18 celcius, and the males were still in or near breeding colors. Temperature wise they'd be no problem...


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Awesome


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

Alright i wish you best of luck, post updates will yah? I would like to see if i could do a set up like yours in the near future.


----------

